

Meta-data surveillance being used to catch perps - inthewind
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/oct/04/madeleine-mccann-inquiry-mobile-phone-data

======
inthewind
Basically meta-data being used to trace people's footsteps - their mobile
footprints - to look for potential perps that may have abducted Madeleine.

This is frightening. I'd like an end to this story. But this feels like it's a
crossing a line. And can be used for further justification for the
surveillance state.

